# Granular Humic Acid



## jmac1986 (Jul 31, 2018)

[/u]
In Florida panhandle so I'm about to get some serious rain. Would the humic acid get worked through the solid too quickly if I put down some before Hurrican Michael comes through?


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

I like to apply prior to rain, but not prior to a foot of rain. I would wait and apply it after the hurricane.


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

Seems wasteful to me


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

It likely will not get worked into the soil at all - it will wash away and be carried out to the ocean. Humic not bad for the ocean, but certainly this outcome would be bad for your wallet.


----------



## jmac1986 (Jul 31, 2018)

Thanks for the replies. Glad I didn't put it out since this thing intensified. I'm dead center on the path of the hurricane.


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

Maybe too late now but what specific granular product is this? Asking because I think I have seen people dissolve Anderson's Humic DG in water before spraying. Their MSDS implies that it is only partially soluble. But I swear I saw a video of someone dissolving it. I think it was 'How to with Doc' while making his 'Super Juice' recipe.

Anyway, my point was it may be possible to spray the humic, have it be absorbed into the soil at a faster rate and therefore not have to worry much about the product washing away. That being said, the hurricane is probably already right on top of you!


----------



## LowCountryCharleston (Jun 21, 2018)

Good Luck Jmac1986 Be safe!


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Drewmey said:


> Maybe too late now but what specific granular product is this? Asking because I think I have seen people dissolve Anderson's Humic DG in water before spraying. Their MSDS implies that it is only partially soluble. But I swear I saw a video of someone dissolving it. I think it was 'How to with Doc' while making his 'Super Juice' recipe.
> 
> Anyway, my point was it may be possible to spray the humic, have it be absorbed into the soil at a faster rate and therefore not have to worry much about the product washing away. That being said, the hurricane is probably already right on top of you!


He also uses hose end sprayers to apply that stuff. I wouldn't put it through a regular sprayer, it'd clog in a hot minute.


----------



## jmac1986 (Jul 31, 2018)

Just getting cell service back. I luckily came out rather unscathed which is not the case for much of my county(Jackson) in FL. I'm a teacher and we may not start back school until beginning of November at the earliest. I'll need all that time to get this mammoth tree off my property.

To answer question from above: Anderson's Humic DG. I'm going back to my house tomorrow to remove degree our of my backyard and possibly get a mow in if I can.


----------

